# Skydrop vs Rachio



## southpaw748 (Jul 12, 2017)

I have to replace my hunter irrigation controller since lightning ran in on it. I have been looking at the Rachio for a while but now I found the Skydrop.

Do anyone have an opinion on either product?

TIA


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I own a Rachio, so I am biased, I would buy another Rachio without hesitation.

Looking at the Skydrop vs Rachio on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Skydrop-Sprinkler-Controller-Connected-Irrigation/dp/B00LLZ496O#customerReviews
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D1NMLJU/ref=psdc_3480701011_t1_B00LLZ496O#customerReviews

The Rachio has 5x the number of reviews. Thus the install base is significantly larger, favor goes to Rachio.
If you compare the percentage of reviews:
Rachio 85% 5-star, 4% 1-star, 
Skydrop 62% 5-star, 12% 1-star. 
Favor goes to Rachio.


----------

